# Golf cart???



## hkmp50 (Jun 15, 2013)

OK< here is the deal on me...

intelligent, but not experienced
willing to learn, but no teacher
willing to try, but hate to fail
I can follow directions, but really don't have a direction to follow
married but no shared interest
willing to spend, but have limited funds (married remember?)

and I want a really fast golf cart (which would definately be the most impressive part of my golf game....)  You know something that will outrun the ticks and caterpillars...

I have an older E Z Go that works (down hill), it is electric has a motor and transmission that actually functions so I have a starting point, I even have the original schematics for the thing, but I really want to revamp it, I haven't a clue on where to start other than take out it's guts and install something that works much better.

So there you have it in a nutshell... any takers on offering some assistance or advice (other than buying a new cart?) 

Come on, it would be fun to do...Of course I realize this forum is for conversion from fossil fuel to electrical, but surely someone has a good idea on what could be used as a cool motor and drive train for this project, kind of like doing a mini cooper only smaller I guess....maybe I am just dreaming here.....I don't know....seems like it would be cheaper than trying to convert the RV, besides they wont let me take the RV on the course for some reason, speed of play and all that rot....


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

How about something like this. 20 Mph and you can drive right through the water hazards!!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/12


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I have no experience about golf carts, even though I'm running one daily (VW Golf). It is full electric of course. If you can add more batteries (in series) to your current cart and upgrade motor controller to handle increased voltage you should see more top speed if motor rpm stays within its limits. Your current controller might be fine with extra voltage without any upgrading. Maybe you could take a look at it and tell us?

If you had some extra funds you could ditch lead batteries and use lithium instead. You should be able to get more power & range from the same volume and weight you'd be replacing. Maybe this is overkill but I'd love to do it some day. Gravel throwing rear wheels and power to wheelie the whole thing. Sounds fu.. dangerou.. fun!


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

+ 1 on Mora comment. Increase the controller current and possibly (room allowing) the battery voltage and it should speed things up. I have seen wheelie popping golf cars that will spin the tires enought to tear up the course.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

After converting a bicycle to electric I was going to get a golf cart to drive around my little beach town. Then I saw a thread about converting a VW and I was hooked. Sometimes I think the golf cart would have been easier but everyone has their individual circumstances. You can do a lot with a golf cart and the above advice is good. More battery capacity for range and bigger controller for more volts and amps will get you more speed. Then you will be thinking about bigger tires and other go fast stuff. 

More speed and you will begin thinking about disc brakes or regen braking. The opportunities are endless and the learning experience will be very rewarding. Remember to visit this forum often and share your experiences.


----------



## hkmp50 (Jun 15, 2013)

Well well now, and I was thinking I would not get any replies at all on this particular project. Am I ever delightfully surprised!

OK so To start with, 
1. upgrade batteries to lithium. sounds reasonable so far, 
2. get a larger controller, Hummmm have to look that one up...
3. find out where to obtain the parts suggested, well more reserch needed also on that, don't want to waste your time unless you have experience in ordering parts like this and can suggest a great supplier.. 
4. check out converting to disc brakes and get rid of the current boat anchor system that leaves trails when slowing up on down hill runs..
5. find bigger tires. Does that really help? I am not into spinners or bling, I want this to be kind of covert and low key. Will larger tires actually help? I know where I can pick up some tractor trailer tires but seems like that would only add weight and work inversely to what I am trying to accomplish.. 
6. keep coming back and visiting what seems to be some cool people..No problem!

Ken, that is a brilliant idea !!! Ha ha ha ha ha thanks that made my day much lighter! Cheers buddy!

Mora, Am I looking for the current size of motor say 7.5 in.? or the current amp rating? or voltage limit? Or just what?

Thanks to everyone who replied! This is cool!


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I did a little searching and found this link (on the BuggiesGoneWild forum) where you can buy all sorts of kits for 4WD electric golf carts and ATVs:
http://www.imaginativemfg.com/

Here's a pretty fast and good-looking electric golf cart:


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, that electric mustang cart looks cool. And fast.

OpenRevolt controller might suit your needs. Max. 144V and 500 amps to the motor. Your 7.5 inch motor might not even take that much but sure it will be fun even at lower amps and volts. It can be found as a pre-built kit from http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page3.html
I've used it in my car for over two years. It is about cheapest you can go unless you are after used stuff. 

You already mentioned the diameter of your motor. How about voltage and current rating? Do all the other stuff like lights (if present) work from same voltage? If you're about to rise pack voltage you want to keep all the other stuff working like they should. Means you need a DC/DC converter to drop, say 72V pack voltage back to 36V or whatever it is right now for

What batteries do you have in there right now? And how many of them? We might be able to identify them and recommend proper lithium cells if we knew what is being replaced.


----------



## hkmp50 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone, I must say I did not give you the right motor measurements as I haven't gotten into it yet, what I used was just an example. I should state I am looking to re do everything period. So I will use another motor (not yet determined what kind), new controller and new batteries. The motor I have now ,well I don't know if it needs replacement or not, but I can probably tell you it is old (1980's), so I would not trust it to perform like I want it too and I do not want to replace it down the line if it fails. Good work Mora on researching this already for me, this looks like something I would be interested in. (and it fits the budget).
The current system is 36 v, time rating (?) 60 min 800 max rpm 260 rpm normal mode I will look up the SN on line which is (E Z GO Textron d-c SN 5BC48JB783A It has 6 probably 6 volt (but rather large 6 volt if that is what they are) that read E-3600 on the label with no other visible signs of voltage or amp rating..
I could take a photograph and post it so you could see what I am looking at if that would help, but y computer is down with the FBI virus right now and I need it to be able to post pix....(this is my wife's and it doesn't have the correct programs to do what is needed to develop any of my cameras stuff). So give me a little time to get my crap together and I should be able to show you what I am working with enabling you to help without guessing. 

Thanks for all your post and suggestions, YOU GUYS ROCK! 

Frank 











mora said:


> Haha, that electric mustang cart looks cool. And fast.
> 
> OpenRevolt controller might suit your needs. Max. 144V and 500 amps to the motor. Your 7.5 inch motor might not even take that much but sure it will be fun even at lower amps and volts. It can be found as a pre-built kit from http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/store/page3.html
> I've used it in my car for over two years. It is about cheapest you can go unless you are after used stuff.
> ...


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Quick googling showed those batteries have 225Ah rating (20h rate). You propably will get same or more range, or operating time, with 160Ah lithium cells. You'll need 12 of them (3.2V * 12 = 38.4V). If you happen to get them at 1.2$/Ah you'll suffer 2300$. Plus charger. But replacement lead pack will be something like 1000$ too. That 160Ah lithium pack is good for 14kW of power. Or about 18hp. Lithium pack also weighs less than half of original so you will see boosted acceleration immediately even with battery swap. You'll do fine with smaller pack though it will limit your range and maximum power. But for top speed you need more voltage. Smaller pack weighs less and you don't need as much power as before. Doubling your voltage and halving the Ah rating will give same power and run time but also more top speed. Acceleration might suffer a bit. But then if you increase total voltage you need to replace your motor controller. Power goes up pretty linearly with battery price so if you want more power you need to shell some more dollars in too. I'd guess 20kW is good for any golf cart.


----------



## hkmp50 (Jun 15, 2013)

mora said:


> Quick googling showed those batteries have 225Ah rating (20h rate). You propably will get same or more range, or operating time, with 160Ah lithium cells. You'll need 12 of them (3.2V * 12 = 38.4V). If you happen to get them at 1.2$/Ah you'll suffer 2300$. Plus charger. But replacement lead pack will be something like 1000$ too. That 160Ah lithium pack is good for 14kW of power. Or about 18hp. Lithium pack also weighs less than half of original so you will see boosted acceleration immediately even with battery swap. You'll do fine with smaller pack though it will limit your range and maximum power. But for top speed you need more voltage. Smaller pack weighs less and you don't need as much power as before. Doubling your voltage and halving the Ah rating will give same power and run time but also more top speed. Acceleration might suffer a bit. But then if you increase total voltage you need to replace your motor controller. Power goes up pretty linearly with battery price so if you want more power you need to shell some more dollars in too. I'd guess 20kW is good for any golf cart.


Thanks a lot Mora you have given me a start on the project. I will research for a different controller and check out the lithium battery option. That sounds like the way to go, less weight same or more power. I am indebted to you let me know if I can help you back in any way. Cheers and I am off to do some research


----------

